# Vai Trò Máy Ép Bùn Trong Đời Sống Sản Xuất



## Rotec Việt Nam (23/10/21)

*Vai Trò Máy Ép Bùn Trong Đời Sống Sản Xuất*​


Hiện nay do sự phát triển như vũ bão của các ngành công nghiệp và hàng loạt các khu công nghiệp, các nhà máy sản xuất mọc lên, đi kèm theo sự tăng trưởng kinh tế là những hệ lụy về vấn đề môi trường, do đó xử lý nước thải, khí thải những việc đặt lên hàng đầu. Ở hầu hết các công ty đều có xây dựng hệ thống xử lý nước thải, sau đó tách nước và bùn để thu hồi tái sử dụng hoặc thải bỏ ra bên ngoài, bắt buộc phải đáp ứng tốt các tiêu chuẩn an toàn giúp cuộc sống giữ vững trong lành. Máy ép bùn khung bản là một trong những thiết bị quan trọng của hệ thống này giúp đạt được hiệu quả cao trong việc bảo vệ môi trường sống.

Bên cạnh đó sự phát triển với tốc độ chóng mặt của loài người về công nghiệp, khoa học kỹ thuật củng như về quy mô dân số như hiện nay, thì cũng đồng nghĩa với sự phát triển các công cụ khai thác tài nguyên đã làm cho tài nguyên ngày càng cạn kiệt và môi trường nước, không khí, và đất bị ô nhiểm nghiêm trọng. Xử lý nước thải công nghiệp ngày càng trở nên quan trọng nhằm giải giảm thiểu vấn đề ô nhiểm nguồn nước dưới sự tác động của công nghiệp hóa, đô thị hóa ngày càng tăng của mỗi quốc gia cũng như tất cả các quốc gia trên trái đất này.

*Xử lý nước thải là quá trình loại bỏ chất ô nhiễm ra khỏi nước thải công nghiệp*

Quá trình xử lí nước thải công nghiệp gồm các quá trình vật lý, hóa học, và sinh học để loại bỏ các chất ô nhiễm và sản xuất nước thải được xử lý an toàn với môi trường. Một sản phẩm của xử lý nước thải thường là một chất thải bán rắn hoặc bùn, mà cần phải xử lý hơn nữa trước khi được thải ra (thường là phân bón cho nông nghiệp, tái chế làm thức ăn chăn nuôi đối với bùn nhà máy chế biến thủy sản, nhà máy chế biến bột mỳ).




_Máy ép bùn khung bản Rotec Việt Nam_​
Hầu hết các công trình xử l‎ý nước thải, ngoài phần nước sau xử lí đạt tiêu chuẩn môi trường đã được thải ra bên ngoài, thì còn lại các lọai cặn bùn sau quá trình xử lý phải thu gom hay tiêu hủy, khối lượng bùn cặn này có hàm lượng chất rắn nhỏ (1-2%) nhưng lại chiếm thể tích lớn.

Hiện nay hầu hết các nhà máy, các khu xử lý nước thải tập trung khu công nghiệp, khu dân cư đều đầu tư và sử dụng máy ép bùn. Đây là thiết bị có giá thành cao nhưng việc áp dụng chúng đang trở nên phổ biến khắp các tỉnh thành bởi hiệu quả mà máy ép bùn mang lại là không hề nhỏ. Cũng vì vậy, để đảm bảo vấn đề bảo vệ môi trường và xử lý tốt lượng bùn thải trong bể, có rất nhiều loại máy ép bùn khung bản, máy ép bùn băng tải phân phối trên thị trường.

Công ty TNHH Rotec Việt Nam là đơn vị hàng đầu trong lĩnh vực chế tạo sản xuất máy ép bùn. Với nhiều mẫu mã khác nhau, tùy theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, Công ty chúng tôi đều đáp ứng và làm hài lòng khách hàng một cách tuyệt đối. Với đội ngũ kỹ sư giàu kinh nghiệm của Rotec Việt Nam sẽ hỗ trợ khách hàng lựa chọn dòng máy ép bùn thích hợp nhất theo yêu cầu của đặc tính bùn, không gian lắp đặt, chi phí mua hàng… để sao cho hiệu quả làm việc cao nhất.


*Máy ép bùn đóng vai trò quan trọng như thế nào?*
*1. Giảm thiểu nhân công:*

Với những cách xử lý bùn thủ công truyền thống cần rất nhiều bàn tay con người để nạo vét bùn ở bể lắng sau một thời gian bể bị đầy. Hoặc nếu thuê xe múc cũng rất tốn kém và không đảm bảo vệ sinh môi trường nhà máy, đặc biệt với những ngành sản xuất thực phẩm, hóa chất… bùn thải thường có mùi chua, hôi khó chịu hoặc thâm chí là độc hại.

Máy ép bùn khung bản, máy ép bùn băng tải và dạng khác có thể hoàn thành tốt bài toán này với chi phí thấp hơn nhiều so với cách làm trên, rất an toàn, rất gọn gàng và không gây nguy hại. Nạo vét bùn thải gây tốn kém tiền bạc và nhân công so với máy ép bùn.

*2. Tiết kiệm diện tích:*

Cách phơi bùn thủ công luôn làm choáng rất nhiều mặt bằng của nhà máy, xí nghiệp, yêu cầu bùn phải trải mỏng và ngoài trời phải có nắng để đáp ứng nhiệt độ làm khô. Vấn đề này rất là nan giải vì còn phải phụ thuộc vào thời tiết, đặc biệt những vùng miền có mùa khô và mùa mưa rõ rệt, việc làm khô bùn thật sự khó khăn. Cón nếu làm thêm mái che phải tốn thêm tiền vật tư và nhân công xây dựng.

Khi sử dụng máy ép bùn Rotec Việt Nam bùn sau khi ép rất khô với độ ẩm thấp chỉ cần những bao tải hoặc hoặc máng chứa là có thể chứa bùn và mang đi xử lý đơn giản với thể tích bùn nhỏ nhất, tiết kiệm diện tích sân phơi.

*3. Tiết kiệm chi phí thuê đơn vị chuyên nghiệp và vận tải đổ bỏ bùn:*

Máy ép bùn giúp bùn thải sau ép trở nên khô nhất, đồng nghĩ với khối lượng và thể tích giảm đi rất đáng kể. Hãy tưởng tượng bùn ướt khi thuê xe vận chuyển có thể tích lớn, do vậy mất rất nhiều chuyến xe chuyên chở gây tốn kém, máy ép bùn khung bản giúp cho bùn đóng thành khối với độ khô ráo cao, bùn trở nên gọn gàng hơn bao giờ hết và khi đưa lên xe mang đi sẽ được nhiều bùn, giảm số chuyến và hạn chế được nhiều chi phí.

Xử lý bùn hiệu quả là làm cho chúng chứa ít nước thải nhất, khi đổ bỏ không ảnh hưởng đến môi trường sống và làm việc. Bùn nhanh chóng được phân hủy để trở về trạng thái đất bình thường. Áp dụng máy ép bùn khung bản hoặc máy ép bùn băng tải giúp giảm thiểu chi phí thuê xe chở bùn

*4. Tiết kiệm polymer, hóa chất keo tụ:*

Máy ép bùn giúp bạn giảm đi rất nhiều lượng polymer keo tụ bùn thải. Về thời gian lâu dài, hạn chế được chi phí này mang đến rất nhiều hiệu quả cho hệ thống xử lý nước thải của bạn.

Với năng lực và kinh nghiệm lâu năm trong lĩnh vực cung cấp các giải pháp máy ép bùn, Công ty TNHH Rotec Việt Nam là đơn vị chuyên nghiệp trên thị trường với nhiều dự án, công trình đã tham gia thực hiện trên toàn quốc. Những đối tác của Công ty Rotec Việt Nam như Công ty CP 22 thuộc bộ quốc phòng, Công ty môi trường Entech Vina, Nhà Máy X48,… Sản phẩm máy ép bùn khung bản, máy ép bùn băng tải, … đa dạng tạo ra nhiều hướng lựa chọn để luôn có giải pháp phù hợp nhất ở từng nhu cầu khác nhau. Chúng tôi sẵn sàng khảo sát thực tế, thu thập dữ liệu để lên phương án chi tiết cho bạn và chọn model máy ép bùn chất lượng với giá cạnh tranh, phù hợp với khả năng tài chính của từng Công ty.

Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi khi bạn có bất kỳ thắc mắc nào về kỹ thuật hay cần mua máy ép bùn, Rotec Việt Nam sẽ tận tình làm việc và cam kết mang lại thành công tốt đẹp cho công việc của bạn!

CÔNG TY TNHH ROTEC VIỆT NAM

Địa chỉ trụ sở chính: Phòng 311, B15, đơn nguyên B, đô thị mới Đại Kim, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội.
Chi nhánh miền Nam: Lô E17, KDC Valencia Riverside, 1000 Nguyễn Duy Trinh, TP Thủ Đức, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0971 506 268
Miền Bắc: 0971 506 268 - 0961 606 268 
Miền Nam: 0866.476.268 – 0967.706.268
Website: https://rotec.com.vn/
Fanpage: Đăng nhập Facebook
Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9UngzC_qkoVwAQDORT2dtQ
Email: sales@rotec.com.vn


----------

